# Help with this please



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

I was wondering if someone could help me with an issue I'm having with my son. My son and I both have iphones, they are both the 4S. Been having trouble with him listening here lately and possibly running with the wrong crowd. My question is, how do you check to see where he is on the iphone? I really would like to trust him, and it would help put my mind at ease if I at least knew his whereabouts. So how do I go about finding out where he is when he is out? Thanks in advance.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

First off, my kid knows I provide the phone and therefore I must know her passcode. Go on his phone and activate the 'locate iphone' feature. Then you have to download the app onto your phone. Or PC. then you can go there, log in using your iCloud/itunes account and click"find my iphone" and it will show you on a map exactly where he is. It's pretty accurate without within 3-50 feet. 

When kiddo was riding her bike to McDs with a friend and it was 3 miles away with no sidewalks, I tracked her every 10 minutes just to make sure she was safe and when she doesn't answer her phone or the home phone, I have tracked it and it showed her in the front yard of the neighbors house (incorrect - that's why I said 50 feet) - turns out she was just sound asleep taking a nap after school. I don't use it often - usually just when I'm worried about her because she's gaining some independence. Probably less than 10 times total in the past 3 years she has had iPhones. She has always been where she said she was - it's not a trust thing for me, it is a safety thing and nice if it is lost or stolen.

We actually activated it because she lost her phone - turns out it was off/dead battery so it won't work when the phone is off - but she left it at the gym on top of the lockers and found it the next day.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks so much, I will try that. The locate my phone is activated I believe, is that the app I need to download? Sorry, I'm really technology challenged!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

AgentD said:


> Thanks so much, I will try that. The locate my phone is activated I believe, is that the app I need to download? Sorry, I'm really technology challenged!


I had to google it when I first did it so I'm not savvy that way, either. 

Ex thinks I use her phone to spy on them remotely (camera and sound)  so he used to force her to stow it between stacks of towels when she visited - now she isn't allowed to have it at his place at all. I don't even think that can be done and I sure wouldn't know how to do it.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You HAVE told your son, right, that you DO have the right to know where he is at all times and you will take whatever actions necessary to do just that?

My DD23 wasn't allowed to have a phone, computer or anything else without ME having the password and access to them.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

turnera said:


> You HAVE told your son, right, that you DO have the right to know where he is at all times and you will take whatever actions necessary to do just that?
> 
> My DD23 wasn't allowed to have a phone, computer or anything else without ME having the password and access to them.


Yes he knows, and I have his passwords for all things.


----------

